# Starting Apprenticeship



## Eddy (Feb 16, 2011)

Want to share with everyone that I got accepted into the apprenticeship program. About a year and a couple months I was here asking everyone for advice. Special thanks to Brian John for helping me get that first job and helping me in the apprenticeship process. I'm still working for the same company and next summer I'll be going to another contractor. Hopefully the next 5 years will be a productive as my 1st year in the trade.:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Eddy said:


> Want to share with everyone that I got accepted into the apprenticeship program. About a year and a couple months I was here asking everyone for advice. Special thanks to Brian John for helping me get that first job and helping me in the apprenticeship process. I'm still working for the same company and next summer I'll be going to another contractor. Hopefully the next 5 years will be a productive as my 1st year in the trade.:thumbup:


Congratulations......:thumbup:


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

Eddy said:


> Want to share with everyone that I got accepted into the apprenticeship program. About a year and a couple months I was here asking everyone for advice. Special thanks to Brian John for helping me get that first job and helping me in the apprenticeship process. I'm still working for the same company and next summer I'll be going to another contractor. Hopefully the next 5 years will be a productive as my 1st year in the trade.:thumbup:


Congrats Brah!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Eddy said:


> Want to share with everyone that I got accepted into the apprenticeship program. About a year and a couple months I was here asking everyone for advice. Special thanks to *Brian John *for helping me get that first job and helping me in the apprenticeship process. I'm still working for the same company and next summer I'll be going to another contractor. Hopefully the next 5 years will be a productive as my 1st year in the trade.:thumbup:


 
That ANTI-UNION JERK?

The fix was in boys (AND GIRLS)


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Ha! Congrats and welcome!


----------

